# 2 Species of Walking Sticks



## Nick Barta (Oct 24, 2007)

I have purchased a pair of Malaysian Spiny Walking Sticks and a pair of Giant Spiny Walking Sticks. They are at 70 degrees, water is dripped in the enclosure twice daily, and they have fresh ivy to eat. They are in a screened enclosure 36" wide by 24" tall by 18" deep, and is filled with branches for climbing. The floor is a fine mesh heavy screen.

Is there anything I am missing? To facilitate egg laying, do I need to have dirt, coconut bark, or something else for them to lay in?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 24, 2007)

Well your common name could of described about 70 varied species :lol: 

Have you got any pics? english names practicly useless with phasmids


----------



## keelan (Oct 24, 2007)

yes pics would be good as i dont know those names and probably know them as something else the giant spiny walking stick could it be the macleay spectre (giant prickly stick insect?) heres a pic of the macleays spectre http://www.centralpets.com/critter_images/...21207194826.jpg


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 24, 2007)

Although there from aurstralia, any pics yet?


----------



## Nick Barta (Oct 24, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> Well your common name could of described about 70 varied species :lol: Have you got any pics? english names practicly useless with phasmids


I do not have the scientific on the Malaysian Spiny Walking Stick, but the other one is Eurycantha Calcarata.


----------



## Nick Barta (Oct 24, 2007)

keelan said:


> yes pics would be good as i dont know those names and probably know them as something else the giant spiny walking stick could it be the macleay spectre (giant prickly stick insect?) heres a pic of the macleays spectre http://www.centralpets.com/critter_images/...21207194826.jpg


That is not either one of them. I do have the scientific name of one of them, it is Eurycanatha Calcarata.


----------



## keelan (Oct 24, 2007)

oooo they are nice stick insects you have then nick


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Ahh thats better, have a look at my phasmid pics http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=6818

If your overs spiny and from malaysia it could be a jungle nymph,

For the Eurycantha`s, they like it humid and a lot of humidity can produce some interesting colour morphs, ive had jet black and red ones now, and yep they need about 2-3 inches of coconut fibre or sad for the female to lay her eggs in , hatch rate`s pretty low but the survival`s high, and they probably want touch they ivy, try giving them bramble and guarva


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 25, 2007)

It's like a game...

Nick, is this your phasmid?

Heteropteryx dilatata

or maybe this (these are spiny...or "Thorny", rather...but not so Giant)

Aretaon asperrimus

Peter


----------



## Nick Barta (Oct 26, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> Ahh thats better, have a look at my phasmid pics http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=6818If your overs spiny and from malaysia it could be a jungle nymph,
> 
> For the Eurycantha`s, they like it humid and a lot of humidity can produce some interesting colour morphs, ive had jet black and red ones now, and yep they need about 2-3 inches of coconut fibre or sad for the female to lay her eggs in , hatch rate`s pretty low but the survival`s high, and they probably want touch they ivy, try giving them bramble and guarva
> 
> Thanks for the info, the pics you have are not the other species, i will get it's scientific name.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 25, 2007)

well eurycantha calcarata needs a bigger tank must be 40 tall 40 wide and 40 deep 4 a group of 10 they like tocrawl around the ground. you must have a bottom of 6 cm deep so the females can lay there eggs.


----------



## spawn (Jan 7, 2008)

Aretaon asperrimus only gets to be 3"?


----------



## This Island Earth (Jan 7, 2008)

If the one's you mentioned are Sungaya or Aretoan and Eurycantha you will need a 2 inch layer of soil to facilitate egg laying.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 7, 2008)

This Island Earth said:


> If the one's you mentioned are Sungaya or Aretoan and Eurycantha you will need a 2 inch layer of soil to facilitate egg laying.


thats right, but i use one pot whit soil becouse thats not that hard to find them


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 22, 2008)

I really like the looks of these, are they hard to raise?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 23, 2008)

Which species?


----------

